# any rabbit owners out there? behavior question



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

Ok, so I just got my rabbit a brand new charge cage. She loves it! But I checked on her the next morning and I found she had pooped all over the cage, including her balcony. She's littered boxed trained so that is unusual for her. Not that she's 100% spot on all the time. Is this normal? I'm thinking it's a reaction to a new cage...?


----------



## Van (Mar 31, 2014)

We used to breed rabbits and other small animals, and I noticed whenever we'd change something in their cages it would cause a little stress no matter what and it would make them poop more. Give her a couple weeks to get used to it and she will, more than likely, be back to normal again.


----------

